# From Puppy to Adult Food



## discodog (May 9, 2008)

Not sure if this belongs in the Health & Wellness forum, but thought I'd try here first!

Kira's coming up on her first birthday in March and I'm wondering a couple of things regarding her diet:

1.) At what age should I begin to wean her off the puppy food and onto an adult food?

2.) Is "German Shepherd" specific food better (or, at least, more desireable) than general "Large Breed" food?

3.) What recommendations are there for a brand of "adult" food?

Been feeding her Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food and she likes it just fine. Been adding a 1/6 of a can of Pedigree puppy wet food and a single broken up stick of Pup-a-roni to it just for a bit of variety. Will probably carry that over into the adult meal but use adult canned food instead of the puppy.

Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd start now on changing to adult. My pups's only 18 weeks and she's being changed over to adult food this week.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we never used puppy food. we use Wellness Super 5 Mix and Wellness can. we mix different things in the kibble:

sweet potato, fresh
organic yogurt
100% ground beef
boneless and skinnless chicken breast or thighs
quinoa
millet
brown rice (sometimes white)
apples
carrots
broccholi
pumpkin (fresh)
string beans, canned, (natural, just beans and water)


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse was taken off puppy food at 4 months was then put on Canidea ALS (before they changed it), then Timberwolf (but no longer availble in Canada) now Orijen.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I never feed "puppy food". Not do I feed breed, age or size specific kibble. I have a 10 month old, a 9 year old and a 10 year old, 2 are GSDs (the oldest and the youngest) the 9 yo is a 40lb mix and they all eat the same kibble(Canidae ALS).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My 7 year old female was on puppy food until she was about 8 months old then she started eating adult food. She was on wellness puppy then wellness lamb. (My male, who's since passed on, had allergies and needed the lamb - I like to feed the same thing to all dogs, cuts down on the stealing)

Otto is 8 months and he's always been on all life stages food. Right now I'm feeding them Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato and am very pleased. My female is a very picky eater - she LOVES this food.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My pup was never on "puppy food". Most puppy foods are just a money-making scheme and can contain too much of certain vitamins and minerals that are not appropriate for the growth of such large dogs like GSDs.


----------



## discodog (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, folks. I also called the Ft. Collins, CO school of vetrinarian medicine and they recommended Science Diet or Royal Canin. Reading other sources around the 'net I've settled on something called "Blue Buffalo" for large breed dogs. I tried it over the weekend and Kira absolutely loves it. An assistant at my vet also suggested mixing in a teaspoon of non-fat plain yogurt so I did that this morning. I don't think she liked it mixed in with her food. But she did like licking it off the spoon!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: discodogThanks for the replies, folks. I also called the Ft. Collins, CO school of vetrinarian medicine and they recommended Science Diet or Royal Canin.


now thats a shock, lol. both those companies have infiltrated veterinary schools. blue buffalo was a much better choice, imo.


----------

